# Need show name for my horse, help



## SAP101196 (May 25, 2015)

hey guys, so i have a 16hh quarter horse liver chestnut gelding. his paddock name is Sampson and i would like his show name to somehow include his paddock name, like maybe something to do with the biblical story samson and delilah as i like that samson was big and strong and i want my horse associated with that. i just don't even know where to start and was wondering if you guys have any ideas? i am shocking when it comes to being creative hahaha throw your ideas at me? thanks in advance guys :runninghorse2:


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

No Haircuts Allowed


----------



## SAP101196 (May 25, 2015)

hahaha that is actually so cool, i love it


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Man Of The Sun - that's the original translation for the biblical "Sampson".


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

The Mane Man

Magnificent Mane

Treasured Locks


----------

